# James Hoffman worlds largest online coffee tasting - part 2!



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi, couldn't see any traffic on this but it looks like James and Square Mile are running the second version of the worlds largest online coffee tasting in Oct.

Its only £7 to take part, quite excited as it sounds like a bit of fun!

With the current COVID situation I'm not exactly overwhelmed with things to do either... 😂

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/the-worlds-largest-coffee-tasting


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

So am I right in saying you need to source some distilled water for this ideally, where do people get that?

Also it's kind of annoying my niche is due in October, I don't like my chance of getting it by the 3rd though


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@espressoSquirrel - I think you do, to use with the 3rd wave salts packet to get the same hardness.

Might just use my home filtered water though but remineralised, not sure where you can get food safe distilled unless you have your own RO rig or Osmio etc.


----------



## mcwill (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks like fun and I'm sure I'll learn a lot from it.

Thanks for highlighting it.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Might just use my home filtered water though but remineralised, not sure where you can get food safe distilled unless you have your own RO rig or Osmio etc.


 It's actually quite easy to find, it'll be labelled "food grade" or "medical grade" or something along those lines. You used to be able to buy single bottles via amazon/ebay (assume you still can but I've not looked in years)

A zerowater filter jug does the job well enough too.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

just signed up for this. My Niche won't be here in time sadly. Do people tend to do these in an espresso machine or just in cups and slurp with a spoon? I'm a rank newbie at this sort of thing.


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> just signed up for this. My Niche won't be here in time sadly. Do people tend to do these in an espresso machine or just in cups and slurp with a spoon? I'm a rank newbie at this sort of thing.


 It's a cupping, it's unfiltered grounds floating in hot water, it's I guess the best way to taste the coffee without any other complications of process like filter papers or timings etc.

you just need several cups and some spoons.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@SafetyThird - Small cups/bowls with spoons and optional slurping.

You only get like 10 or 15g so not enough for espresso dialling in.

It's really like a home scaled down version of what they do in big coffee industry tastings, so brew infusion grounds settle in the cup.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I didn't order this last time and regretted it so I've placed an order this time round. I've never cupped coffee before so looking forward to it!


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks @Northern_Monkey and @espressoSquirrel, that makes things easier.


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Missed out on this last year, so happy he's doing it again.

Ordered my kit this morning, and renewed my Square Mile sub for another 3 months while I was at it.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Ah I spotted this recently on his patreon, didn't realise he'd officially released it now. I'll be joining for sure, the last one was great 😊

Just need some actual cupping bowls and spoons this time round...


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

@Northern_Monkey ; thanks for posting. This seems like a no brainier. Now just have to figure out how to keep the kids away 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeeWhippet (Aug 1, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Its only £7 to take part, quite excited as it sounds like a bit of fun!
> 
> With the current COVID situation I'm not exactly overwhelmed with things to do either... 😂


 This popped up on my notifications this morning and only just had chance to watch the video - it so does sound like a bit of fun 

Have been on press trips in the past to taste various things when new things are launching although it's mostly all been alcoholic! This will be my first group coffee tasting - cannot wait! Just wish my Niche would be here in time (it's due in October)...


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Fez said:


> I've never cupped coffee before so looking forward to it!


 Waaaaaat. You've never cupped one of your own coffees at home? I often take the first 9g of a bag to cup, it's a low effort way to learn/practice tasting in that way but it's also a useful orientation for what you're aiming for when dialling in.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@catpuccino - Ermmm, I must admit to never having done it either...


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

ok, i signed up, now i need to find some reasonable priced cupping bowls, a couple of spoons and get over the fear of buying water that says suitable for car batteries on it.


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Ordered my pack! Probably aught to pick up a decent spoon and bowl now.

@espressoSquirrel is right, don't drink the DI raw!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @catpuccino - Ermmm, I must admit to never having done it either...


 An endemic!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Signed up! Last one was fun, look forward to sharing (my incoherent) notes with you all


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> Waaaaaat. You've never cupped one of your own coffees at home? I often take the first 9g of a bag to cup, it's a low effort way to learn/practice tasting in that way but it's also a useful orientation for what you're aiming for when dialling in.


 Probably explains why I can seldom make out tasting notes too 😂


----------



## Sly (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm in, got my order in, see you all on the 3rd!


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

im in! never done this before! should be fun


----------



## Vash (Aug 24, 2020)

Quite new to the coffee world so never cupped either. Ordered so looking forward to my first ever cupping


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Interesting to see plenty of people who haven't cupped coffee before. I hadn't really done any until a couple of years ago, but now I love it. It's become a monthly habit.

It's super easy to do with no additional equipment (assuming, since you make coffee regularly, that you have a kettle and mugs...) so anyone new to it who's debating whether or not to join, just do it!

You can use mugs and dessert spoons easily - no need to buy cupping spoons and bowls unless you really want to (although I've been looking for an excuse for ages...).

£7 including delivery is totally worth it and James did a great job of presenting it all and explaining last time. Really informative and educational.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Great, I've never cupped before but I've signed up for this. Every day is a school day 😂

Thanks @Northern_Monkey

Regards,
John


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Boom.... I'm in and really looking forward to it 🤗


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

These came from Hoffman's Christmas present ideas last year and are comparable in price to UK ones if you're buying 2 or more! They're unique, completely pretentious but fun and were the incentive I needed to start cupping coffee a bit more...

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/UmeshisoShop


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Nicd said:


> These came from Hoffman's Christmas present ideas last year and are comparable in price to UK ones if you're buying 2 or more! They're unique, completely pretentious but fun and were the incentive I needed to start cupping coffee a bit more...
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/UmeshisoShop


 I spotted these but it says on etsy that they don't ship to the UK?

I'd be interested in getting a couple of the big dipper ones if shipping were an option!


----------



## Nicd (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe have changed due to COVID etc-order two from her in April this year!


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

I got a big dipper and a little dipper from her back in April too. They're lovely.

Try messaging her to check, maybe?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Great, I'm in. I've never done this before but it sounds quite interesting.

I am already getting concerned as to how many different cupping spoons I am likely to end up purchasing.


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Cupping cups arrived today, I'm well-prepared for once in my life 😃


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

sixpence said:


> Cupping cups arrived today, I'm well-prepared for once in my life 😃


 i'm likely going to be drinking them out of assorted cups, bowls and maybe a shoe unless i can sort something out, do you mind me asking where they are from? I am thinking of getting a bunch of cheap cups rather than anything too fancy though. But I do need at

least 5 of the same or it may drive me crazy


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm in Ireland, so I got them here: https://parklane.ie/product/coffee-cupping-bowl-set-of-6pcs-7-5oz-for-coffee-cupping-tasting-bowls/

I presume they should be available somewhere in the UK for a similar price.

Only bought them because I had worries similar to yours (replace the shoe with a cat's drinking bowl though).


----------



## asaul (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for highlighting, I've signed up for this!


----------



## jwboxall (Apr 12, 2019)

Gutted, they have sold out!


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey @jwboxall and anyone else who missed out, more kits are available from Square Mile now: https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/collections/the-world-s-largest-coffee-tasting

ETA source:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jimseven/status/1301083328767029251


----------



## jwboxall (Apr 12, 2019)

@sixpence thanks for letting me know, just put my order in. 😀


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Northern_Monkey said:


> not sure where you can get food safe distilled unless you have your own RO rig or Osmio etc.


 The event FAQ page (https://www.worldslargestcoffeetasting.com/faqs) recommends getting deionised water from Tesco (https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272512807).

I guess if it's good enough for your car battery and iron - it must be safe to drink it! 🙂


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

And they're sold out again, blimey that was quick.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jimseven/status/1301272882765537287


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I keep missing out!!! Really keen to get on this as I've never cupped before


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

My pack just arrived 😀

I remember now from last year that they arrive a fair while before the day... Not ideal but I think it has to be like that so they can get them all round the world in time.

Better to have them a bit past their best than not at all, and all the notes, etc were very pronounced last year so I don't think it has too big impact an impact on the day!


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Mine arrived too 😃

Really looking forward to it now.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Got mine this morning as well. Then, a couple of hours later came the dispatch confirmation email .


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

Received the shipping confirmation email a couple of days ago, so I guess it will turn up in my mailbox before october 

I've just realized that I'm short on identical coffee cups - 4 is max. But I've got 6 lowball whisky glasses in the cupboard ... The future will be interesting. Will the coffee gods or the whisky gods strike first? 😈


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Good news - my kit arrived at home this morning.

Bad news - we left home early this morning and won't be returning for at least 4 weeks.

Forward planning never was my strong suit.

Do I suggest to pod machine coffee drinking son who is house sitting that he learns a bit about real coffee in my absence, or 
Do I ask him to put the package in the freezer so that I can have the worlds smallest belated cupping session when we get home?

I had genuinely forgotten that I had ordered this, it's a shame it didn't arrive a few hours earlier . . .

Regards,
John


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Good news - my kit arrived at home this morning.
> 
> Bad news - we left home early this morning and won't be returning for at least 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


 I was almost in the same dilemma as I'm off tomorrow morning but, luckily, my package arrived this afternoon. If it hadn't I planned to ask someone to post it on to me - could you ask your son to do the same?

If not, freezing isn't a bad idea - just don't spoil the cupping and wait to watch the livestream once you have cupped them yourself


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Good news - my kit arrived at home this morning.
> 
> Bad news - we left home early this morning and won't be returning for at least 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


 There are 30g in each sample maby get him to take half freeze the other if it's not too much hassle.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

@ronan08 & @tsouthwell both good suggestions, thank you both. I'll speak to the house sitting son and see if he fancies improving his coffee knowledge - it would be good to have an ally in the house. Posting on is an option worth investigating, too.

My wife thinks I'm a muppet 🤷‍♂️

Regards,
John


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Now to find the water......


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

a_aa said:


> Received the shipping confirmation email a couple of days ago, so I guess it will turn up in my mailbox before october
> 
> I've just realized that I'm short on identical coffee cups - 4 is max. But I've got 6 lowball whisky glasses in the cupboard ... The future will be interesting. Will the coffee gods or the whisky gods strike first? 😈


 Don't worry about cups, any vessel will do, last year my set up was very mix and match, a mug, a couple of cups, a glass and an old shoe! *

* I'm joking about the shoe


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Grind sample.

I have a Wilfa Uniform and a Commandante grinder.

which settings best match the grind sample?

has anyone put together a chart for various grinders?


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

RoyB said:


> has anyone put together a chart for various grinders?


 that would be nice. I wonder where to start dialing in the grind on my niche with wasting beans


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

ZiggyMarley said:


> that would be nice. I wonder where to start dialing in the grind on my niche with wasting beans


 it would be great to know. James has a Niche, I wonder if he can offer some advice.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

GrowlingDog said:


> it would be great to know. James has a Niche, I wonder if he can offer some advice.


 Last time it was about 50 on the Niche. No idea about other grinders!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

a few have already asked the question about the grind setting on a Niche in the comments of the YouTube video announcement of the event


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

how about for either a specialita or aergrind?


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

jaffro said:


> Last time it was about 50 on the Niche. No idea about other grinders!


 Ì can't find where he said it (you tube comment maybe?) but he mentioned between 10 and 11 o'clock on the Niche (if you picture the dial that way), so back around past the hinges . That stuck in my brain somehow and would seem a good bit coarser than last year's 50.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Hmm... Yeah that's pretty coarse. Here's 10 o'clock on my niche compared to the sample grind (hard to get a good picture with a phone!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, I've never gone back past mid-hinges on mine.

I have some beans here that I don't care for (came with my coffee machine) so I'll play with them at lunchtime and see how close I can get.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Found last year's thread and myself and @jaffro had the Niche set at 50 for that one 👍

Edit: page 3 if it doesn't take you there automatically 

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47687-the-worlds-largest-cupping-with-james-hoffman/page/3/?do=embed#comments


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Never mind this I'm looking forward to the worlds Largest Spooning!


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

For science!

50 is a scootch finer on my Niche, but definitely v close.

Their sample is on the left in my crappy phone photo.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

sixpence said:


> For science!
> 
> 50 is a scootch finer on my Niche, but definitely v close.
> 
> ...


 Yeah that looks pretty close to me! Maybe around the calibration mark would do it for you.

I've cupped at 50 for a fair while now so don't see a reason to change really 😊


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

espressoSquirrel said:


> ok, i signed up, now i need to find some reasonable priced cupping bowls, a couple of spoons and get over the fear of buying water that says suitable for car batteries on it.


 Ha, this is the situation I'm currently in. It's in the car section, surely if you boil it it'll be fine...


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Currently being a bit indecisive about which grinder to use for this in terms giving the best grind versus minimising retention carry? 🤷‍♂️

With the small samples I wasn't sure if my EK was the best choice, even with bag chute brushing in between or if a Niche or a conical handgrinder would mean less coffee carrying between and more distinct flavours.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Currently being a bit indecisive about which grinder to use for this in terms giving the best grind versus minimising retention carry? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> With the small samples I wasn't sure if my EK was the best choice, even with bag chute brushing in between or if a Niche or a conical handgrinder would mean less coffee carrying between and more distinct flavours.


 I've got nothing to compare to but last year I used my Niche and the profile of each of the samples were very distinguishable and pronounced. 👍😊


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Has everyone got their coffee now. I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

GrowlingDog said:


> Has everyone got their coffee now. I haven't got mine yet.


 Oh, this doesn't sound good (if you are in the UK). Mine came a week ago today, and others on the forum had the same, I think. I would send them an email to enquire. Might have gotten lost, and maybe there is still time to send a replacement.


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

GrowlingDog said:


> Has everyone got their coffee now. I haven't got mine yet.


 I haven't got mine either.


----------



## theo (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone got any recommendations for grind settings on the baratza virtuoso? I think somewhere between 12 and 15 but will have to test.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jimseven/status/1311031580824084480?s=19

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jimseven/status/1311031837842714624?s=19

The Feldgrind has one response saying 1:1 (admittedly for MKII) and another saying 3:6...which is a marked difference!


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Not sure if they are in session, but I always used to go there for the water for my ironing (distilled and sometimes de-ionised as well) when I lived near one - are secondary school science departments - they make gallons a day, and at the end of the day, if prearranged with a lovely school science technician, you can go along and help yourself.... would that be any good for coffee?


----------



## supersemps (May 16, 2020)

Re: Grind size and grinder.

I have a Wilfa Svart and a MBK aerspeed.

I was thinking the "P" or 2nd "R" in aeropress (my usual 15g v60 setting) and/or maybe 2.0 on the aerspeed. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cupping grind is supposed to get 70-75% past a size 20 sieve which is 850um. I used the Kruve sifter to dial in the Niche and grind between the E and R in Filter. Grind looks similar to the samples pictured here though I don't have the kit myself.


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

supersemps said:


> Re: Grind size and grinder.
> 
> I have a Wilfa Svart and a MBK aerspeed.
> 
> I was thinking the "P" or 2nd "R" in aeropress (my usual 15g v60 setting) and/or maybe 2.0 on the aerspeed. Any thoughts on this?


 I usually go coarser for cupping with the Svart. I think about the "A" of Aeropress.

My usual V60 grind is about the first "E" in Aeropress and that is definitely finer than the grind size sample.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Really looking forward to this 😍

Anyone else gonna do it live?


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

J_Fo said:


> Anyone else gonna do it live?


 Hopefully most of us, lol.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

😁

Yeah, hope so, last year lots of peeps did it after the event.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Just got these in the post (long overdue purchase!) so I'm all set 😊Apart from cupping spoons... Another time!


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks to UPS my distilled water will be spending today in a depot somewhere. Anyone got any last minute solutions? Might have to settle for DI from Tesco.


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Maybe a couple of bottles of light mineral water like Bezoya or similar and scale down the amount of TWW sachet. E.g. if the TDS of your mineral water is 30ppm, then use 4/5 (1.2g) of the sachet. But be quick as it takes a good few hours for the calcium citrate to dissolve, fully.


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Wilfa uniform 24 I think. Any thoughts?


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Ready to go


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

does anyone know how long we have to boil the kettle once the stream starts or do we have to have it ready boiled and cooling?

never mind, the start of the feed is up and it says not to. also says not to grind but I've just done that. ah well, sure it won't make much of a difference


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Reporting for duty!


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Ready to schlurp.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

All sorted 😊


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Look at you lot and your pro purchases!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

E smells rank 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

CJV8 said:


> Ready to schlurp.
> 
> View attachment 46186


 I think this is what the Danish mean when they use the word "hygge"


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

J_Fo said:


> E smells rank 🤣😂🤣


 It blooms like crazy too... I have an incling, but I won't do spoilers!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

jaffro said:


> It blooms like crazy too... I have an incling, but I won't do spoilers!


 mmm hmmm me too... 😜


----------



## Sly (Apr 1, 2018)

Well that was interesting. Completely confirmed my pre-existing preference for type D. It stood out miles ahead of the others from first opening the bag and grinding through to tasting. Surprised C wasn't a bit more punchy but I guess that's the difference between process so again good to have that comparison. E was just god awful but interesting to think how it does compare to some takeaway places.

I wasn't getting anywhere near the bloom he had or the need to clear or sweep or whatever it was called. Would that be the grind being too course maybe? E was the only one which really bloomed up for me.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Sly said:


> Well that was interesting. Completely confirmed my pre-existing preference for type D. It stood out miles ahead of the others from first opening the bag and grinding through to tasting. Surprised C wasn't a bit more punchy but I guess that's the difference between process so again good to have that comparison. E was just god awful but interesting to think how it does compare to some takeaway places.
> 
> I wasn't getting anywhere near the bloom he had or the need to clear or sweep or whatever it was called. Would that be the grind being too course maybe? E was the only one which really bloomed up for me.


 I think it's just age. If they were fresh out the bag I think there'd be more bloom. I didn't have much either.

I was really happy with that. I got origin and process right for B, C and D. Got E right but not the country... But not something I have a lot of experience with haha. And got the process for A and vaguely the right area of the world but not that close.

C and D were favourites for very different reasons. E wasn't as bad as I expected but it's not going to be a staple addition to my coffee cupboard haha.

I'll leave it there in case people are catching up or watching late!

Really interesting as before though!


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

As a coffee neophyte, that was really interesting. I'm probably going to do it all again in a few days to see how I get on with it and try to gain a bit more insight with what I've learned.


----------



## Sly (Apr 1, 2018)

I also made a wildcard blend out of all of the odd priming grammes which somehow came out at exactly the same weight as all of the A-E cups - down to the .1g. It was surprisingly nice. Would've been happy to get it as a blend from a roaster.

I suspect I must've looked quite suspicious to any nosey neighbours who might have seen me trying to divide the sachets worth of third wave powder on a plate with a knife. I only wanted to make up half of the 3.8 litres.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, that was fun, wasn't it?

C stood out for me for the aroma and taste, and I was very pleased that my main descriptor was mentioned (twice!) by JH (won't say to not spoil it for anyone). Same happened with E (which was hard to swallow ;-)).

D was very distinguishable too. It wasn't my favourite , but I can see why it would be for some.

What I was missing was some 'standard' chocolaty coffee, though I get why more 'special' ones were chosen.

Finally, would any of these work for espresso? This was asked in the chat, but I don't think it was answered. Perhaps someone with experience can answer this question here?


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

An image from the man cave:









Yep, the lowball whisky glasses worked just fine 

Had fun, even though I only managed to roughly guess D and E. Not very far away on C.

Well worth time and money, had fun and learned something


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Sly Had a similar dilemma only making up 2l! 😂

Worked really nicely and my wife got well into the tastings. Next up is trying to find a similar one for wine!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Really useful and interesting. Thank you to all who organised the event and an excellent amount of money raised .


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Really enjoyed that! D was my favourite, with A as a runner-up.

I could still taste E an hour later which wasn't fun. It may have been purely psychological though 🤣

I was able to spot a few things and also correctly guess a few things (no spoilers!) which surprised me.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

C and D were our favourites by a fair margin. E was not to our taste either!

Made me reconsider some coffees that I hadn't appreciated as much as maybe I should have done.

Really well organised, logistics of that many sample packets must have been a bit challenging...


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

sixpence said:


> I could still taste E an hour later which wasn't fun. It may have been purely psychological though 🤣


 I think E might be the new fast test developed for COVID-19: if you can drink it with no issues - you probably have the virus. 😉


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I can still taste E 🤢 😭 😂


----------



## Jam1e1 (Nov 23, 2019)

yesterday was a great session, was second time ive done cupping, going to start doing this after i roast now!

C and D were favourites, A and B didnt get too much flavour from, E was least preferred

Going to see if can get the green beans from a UK supplier


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Didn't participate, did just go straight to spoilers. I drank Coffee C roasted by Method Roastery at Wayland's Yard yesterday. Delicious as a flat white.

edit: A lot cheaper from Method, if that matters to you.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

B was my favourite and I seem to be in minority but D was my least favourite.

I didn't love E but I didn't hate it 😂


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

I've just had a cup of C, made with the remaining 15 grams. 2:6 on the Feld 47, inverted AeroPress and a process very similar to the cupping. Boiling hot water (250 grams) over the coffee, wait 4 minutes and brake the crust, skim of foam/floaters, put on the filter/cap, flip the AeroPress over a cup, wait 8-10 minutes more, and then push.

Very nice result, sweet and floral


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> edit: A lot cheaper from Method, if that matters to you.


 How do you know it's the same lot? They just give you the station on the website?


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

aaronb said:


> How do you know it's the same lot? They just give you the station on the website?


 You are right - my brain worked faster than my eyes. I don't; I rushed.

I can, however, say that the Method one is a Very Nice Coffee.


----------



## jwboxall (Apr 12, 2019)

Really enjoyed this but E is still haunting me 😂


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

jwboxall said:


> Really enjoyed this but E is still haunting me 😂


 Are you savouring and drinking it one bean a day? 😉


----------

